# Large/flat faunariums



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

Anyone know anywhere good (aka. cheap) for LARGE plastic tanks and/or those flat faunariums. Either online or shops.

James.


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm going to Instore tomorrow to get a couple. Argos do some good ones too.


----------



## triple8reptiles (May 30, 2008)

Ours are about the cheapest Exo Terra faunariums on the net. Give us a call if you need any help. 

Craig


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

sometimes poudland has the tubs in but u gotta be quick cos they fly out: victory:


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

Us?!?! Lol


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yeah i bought a plastic tub from poundland yesterday...cost me a pound


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Lol Andy. I thought everything costed a pound? Mabey not though! I dont go to poundland much, i prefer the 99p shop


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

instore hav 20inch one for £4 each

they are great


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

I personally love RUB's and went in Staples earlier. It was like plastic tub mecca :flrt:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

jackyboy said:


> instore hav 20inch one for £4 each
> 
> they are great


you mean these ones?? :2thumb:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

i got one of them xD


----------

